# NordVPN hacked



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

NordVPN confirms it was hacked


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

The bigger you get, the more of a target you become.

I'm only surprised that it's taken so long for VPNs to be targeted (or at least to openly admit that they have been).


----------

